# NLS Cichlid Pellets any local store in or around Mississauga ?



## M4rtin (Aug 23, 2017)

Tried to grab some NLS Cichlid Pellets from BigAls today but either I missed it, or they no longer carry NLS products, I think they used to, might've been few years ago.

But does anyone get theirs localy, or is online the only way to go ?


----------

